# Help



## Submersed24 (Sep 29, 2012)

I set my time to 5:30 and its actually 4:30. Will overclocking make games go faster?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

set what time?

Overclocking only makes things go faster if your system is struggling.

Most people do it because they can and its fun. That being said it can have bad side effects.

What system do you have? please list all components.

If your system is a prebuilt like a dell or compaq etc then you cannot overclock.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Submersed24 said:


> I set my time to 5:30 and its actually 4:30. Will overclocking make games go faster?


Advancing the system clock time will do nothing to help your PC performance.
OC'ing will "sometimes" achieve that but only if you're componentst are very good quality and even then they can be damaged.
And, OC'ing voids warranties.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

You should only overclock if your system, as it stands
*can not do what you want it to do
*has room to expand (mainly, ability to handle more heat, and has more power it can consume)

As you do not understand the basics of overclocking... Such is the fact as you are inquiring how to change _the system clock to make games go faster..._ I would suggest you do not, nor attempt to overclock your computer


----------



## Submersed24 (Sep 29, 2012)

I was jking, but ill check youtube on ocing. I just dont understand where to overclock ram. Is it safe? I have a 2700k which I heard can only run 1333 mhz, but I have 1600


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

First of all, What is your power supply brand, model, and listed wattage?

We need to know this if we are to advise you on if you should, should not, ir should stop thinking about OCing at all


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Submersed24 said:


> I was jking, but ill check youtube on ocing. I just dont understand where to overclock ram. Is it safe? I have a 2700k which I heard can only run 1333 mhz, but I have 1600


What we need to know before advising any OC.
PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU


----------

